# C&C 3 tiberium wars maps funktionieren nicht



## infantri (29. März 2013)

Hi bin gerad auf eine rlan und bräuchte fix hilfe, und zwar haben wir ein mappack installiert und aus irgendwelchen gründen werden die maps auf 2 rechner nicht angezeigt obwohl alle rechner es gleich installiert haben.

c:benutzer/name/appdata/anwendung.../roaming/c&c3/maps

systeme sind alle win7 64.

Egal was wir versuchen der mist funktioniert auf 2 rechner nicht.
Kann es vielleicht an origin liegen?


MFG


----------



## Agr9550 (30. März 2013)

Haben die 2 anderen pcs wo es nicht geht evtll diese 17jahre edition (the ultimate Fail edition) ? Falls ja kannste das spielen von custommaps vergessen...

Hab genau aus dem grund nämlich wieder meine standart kanes wrath us version installiert und die fail edition direkt wieder gelöscht


----------



## infantri (30. März 2013)

Hi wir haben alle die gleiche version aus dem origin angebot online gekauft


----------



## hotfirefox (30. März 2013)

Ich und der Agr haben auch mit noch ein paar Anderen es auf Origin gekauft und bei keinem gehen custom Maps!
17th Yeah Fail Edition eben


----------



## Agr9550 (30. März 2013)

beantwortet die frage nicht,ist das die 17th jahre ultimate editon wo ALLE c&c teile dabei sind oder habt ihr NUR ein tib. wars gekauft

den mit der normal tib. wars sollte das ohne probleme gehen (geht bei mir + 3 weiteren kollegen) bei der 17th fail edition kannste aber generell KEINE custommaps spielen


----------



## infantri (31. März 2013)

Wir haben c&c 3 inl kanes rache aber das mit den maps haben wirs nur mit dem tiberium wars probiert, allerdings hben die leute wo es geht früher mal das game über steam gehabt.


----------



## infantri (5. April 2013)

Fehler gefunden, unter win 7 64 bit braucht man nur einen zusätzlichen reg eintrag, dann funktioniert das mit den maps sogar unter kanes rache  

MFG


----------



## Dellio (7. Dezember 2013)

sorry das ich hier nochmal schreibe.. aber ich hab auch das problem und weis nicht wie ich es lösen kann. kann mir jemand helfen? was meinst du mit reg eintrag?


----------



## DarkMo (17. Dezember 2013)

die windows registry. dürfte man finden, wenn man da im startmenü nach regedit sucht *glaub* dann muss man "nur" noch wissen, wo und was man einfügen muss ^^


----------

